# Late 9/1 & 9/3 Kiptopeke Flounder Report



## WoofPack (May 15, 2007)

Arrived at Kiptopeke pier at 0100 on 9/1. Pier was very empty for a holiday weekend, and by 0330 my two dogs were my only company. Water was choppy and murky and the air was a bit chilly with the N/E breeze. There was no finger mullet in sight, and blind cast only got me a 12" mullet which turned out to be great cut bait. Got a small bluefish just before sunrise for 
cut bait. Once the sun came up above the horizon, say 0730, the flounder bite started. Got two 17.5" and two 15.5". They provided cheap excitement with decent pullage. BTW, the cut mullet held up reasonably well under the non-stop assault of baby black sea bass. At the last stage of the outgoing tide, got a 22" flounder from the S/W corner with a bucktail dressed with a bluefish strip. After beaching the keeper (yeah, long walk) and getting the fish measured and put away, and out of fresh cut bait, the tide had changed to incoming and saw no more flounder. 

Weather was great, but the darn flies were terrible. A dozen of them would stay on my dogs and followed us all the way into the van. Only got rid of 'em halfway across the CBBT with the windows open.

On 9/3, arrived at the pier at 0330 to see the place packed. Got some baby spot with the cast net and 8 finger mullet just before sun up. After trying the shallow area (easter face) and the middle wester face of the pier to no avail, I wedged myself between two groups near the SE corner. First drop with a mullet on a Carolina rig drew a strike from a nice flattie (20+ inch), but it spit the hook right at the surface. Quickly re-baited, and in short order got a 18" and a 15.5" in about 5 min. After re-rigging to replace the chafed leader and trying some other spots, returned to the same SE corner and got a 22" bad boy, and successfully beached him. 

The baby spot didn't seem to survive the journey into the deep too well and would die after about 5 min of dragging the bottom. Finger Mullet definitely outfished spot this day.

One observation: I noticed after using the finger mullet on the Carolina Rig, the leader would feel rough as though it has been rubbed against the oyster shells scatter along the sandy bottom. Has anybody seen this before? I'm new to the Carolina rig + finger mullet combination and work it very slowly and often pause and give some slack to let it do some free swimming. Am I doing this correctly? I use 20-lb test Yo-zuri Hybrid.

Jacob


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

WoofPack said:


> One observation: I noticed after using the finger mullet on the Carolina Rig, the leader would feel rough as though it has been rubbed against the oyster shells scatter along the sandy bottom. Has anybody seen this before? I'm new to the Carolina rig + finger mullet combination and work it very slowly and often pause and give some slack to let it do some free swimming. Am I doing this correctly? I use 20-lb test Yo-zuri Hybrid.
> 
> Jacob


Nice report. Yes. I think there are a lot of shells on that pier and I wouldn't be surprised with the scratches and scrapes on the leader. I know I've lost quite a few rigs from being hung up.

Some fishermen swear that certain species of fish will not bite a leader that is scratched up. Florida snook fishermen swear that invisibility of flurocarbon leaders are gone once scratched. After catching a fish they meticulously check the leader and change the leader when signs of scratches are detected (you run fingers through the leader to feel for rough spots during the night). The other major reason for changing the leader is so that you don't lose a big fish from a weak leader.

I personally use 20 lb. fluorcarbon leader (Vanish) for flounder even though I don't think flounders are all that particular as I have caught them on just about every other leader I've used. However, I would recommend changing banged up leader so that you don't lose a big one.

You may want to consider a pier net to save time. You know how flounders can bite in a short span of time. Dick's has an Eagle Claw pier net that is about $10 and is very good quality. You can learn how to use alone. I've seen plenty of Florida fishermen do it on this pier in Florida.

http://www.sebastianinletdistrict.com/fishing.jhtml?method=list


----------



## WoofPack (May 15, 2007)

ccc6588 said:


> Nice report. Yes. I think there are a lot of shells on that pier and I wouldn't be surprised with the scratches and scrapes on the leader. I know I've lost quite a few rigs from being hung up.
> 
> Some fishermen swear that certain species of fish will not bite a leader that is scratched up. Florida snook fishermen swear that invisibility of flurocarbon leaders are gone once scratched. After catching a fish they meticulously check the leader and change the leader when signs of scratches are detected (you run fingers through the leader to feel for rough spots during the night). The other major reason for changing the leader is so that you don't lose a big fish from a weak leader.
> 
> ...


ccc:
Yes, I changed the leader 3 times Monday morning with the Carolina rig + mullet setup. Never seen the same Yo-zuri material scuffed up like that when jigging bucktail + teaser fly. That's why I found it interesting and wondered if you flounder experts out there might have seen it.

I know changing out scuffed-up leader is a pain, but a necessary evil. While lifting the 22" flounder by the leader back to my station on Monday, the leader snapped presumably from the chafed leader. Had this been a bigger fish, I might have lost it.

I'd been contemplating a pier net for a while, but all my friends know I'm superstitious, I know I would jinx myself. I don't bring my big cooler out of the car, I don't own a fish scale, I wouldn't carry the tape measure on me, and I refuse to buy a vacuum bagger. Heck, I blame skunked outings on friends bringing their net. This would be even funnier if you know what I do for a living. But seriously, I will look into the pier net at Dick's and see if I can learn to operate it by myself. Thanks for the pointer.

Is there anywhere else around Kiptopeke besides the beach area that I can reliably find finger mullet? 

Jacob


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

Nice report WP. You seem to be doing the right things. That is long walk to the beach with a nice 22" fish. I think your chances of landing the fish with a net are much higher than dragging it that far. We always net keeper size flounder when boating. They are more likely to throw the hook just as you pull their head out of the water IMO. They shake their head and get slack in the line.

Good job there. Keep the reports coming and thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## WoofPack (May 15, 2007)

Crashman65 said:


> Nice report WP. You seem to be doing the right things. That is long walk to the beach with a nice 22" fish. I think your chances of landing the fish with a net are much higher than dragging it that far. We always net keeper size flounder when boating. They are more likely to throw the hook just as you pull their head out of the water IMO. They shake their head and get slack in the line.
> 
> Good job there. Keep the reports coming and thanks for sharing your experiences.


Hi there Crashman, 
Fortunately, I usually don't loose too many flounder while walking to beach the keeper. I find it a good way to loose 'em is if you lift it to the surface and just holding it there stationary with its head high. The fish might thrust forward and create a slack, and you know what can happen then.

What I usually do is, if I think it's possibly a keeper, I would immediately start moving toward the beach. As I build up momentum, this would load up my light tackle rod, and the bent rod will pick up any slack the fish might try to produce. The steady motion along the pier will keep the flattie more or less flat parallel to the water surface at just 1 to 2 ft below the surface. Most flatties cooperate through this period unless it's hooked in the lower lip/jaw (they tend to thrash around if not hooked in the upper cheek). As I get close to the sand, I would accelerate the walk even more so I can beach the fish with enough margin to keep it from flopping back in the drink.

On Monday, the first missed 20+" fish was my fault; I really didn't give it enough time to ingest the offering.

Yes, will look into a pier net to improve my odds. 

Jacob


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

I need a net too. Especially for taller piers like Seagull. In the past I've been lucky and just hand lined the fish up. That works ok at KSP and CC piers bcs they are close to the water. Although on one occasion at KSP I got agressive and tried to pull the fish up with one of my Dad's rods. SNAP! Landed the flounder but had to replace and Zebco Rhino. Luckily a cheaper rod to learn a lesson.

I'm taking a break from ESVA until October. Got a trip planned to Buxton/Frisco/HI in a few weeks for some surf fishing though. I'll let you know next time I'm going to hit Kiptopeke.

BTW. If you continue to fish Kipto alot look into the 10-pack of pier passes. Only $20, good for lifetime and anyone can use them.


----------



## WoofPack (May 15, 2007)

Crashman65 said:


> I need a net too. Especially for taller piers like Seagull. In the past I've been lucky and just hand lined the fish up. That works ok at KSP and CC piers bcs they are close to the water. Although on one occasion at KSP I got agressive and tried to pull the fish up with one of my Dad's rods. SNAP! Landed the flounder but had to replace and Zebco Rhino. Luckily a cheaper rod to learn a lesson.
> 
> I'm taking a break from ESVA until October. Got a trip planned to Buxton/Frisco/HI in a few weeks for some surf fishing though. I'll let you know next time I'm going to hit Kiptopeke.
> 
> BTW. If you continue to fish Kipto alot look into the 10-pack of pier passes. Only $20, good for lifetime and anyone can use them.


Crashman,

Thanks for the tip on the 10-pack park pass. Sounds like a great deal. Keep meaning to get it, but always arrive at odd hours when the entrance is unattended. Will try to remember to inquire about it on the way out of KSP.

Jacob


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

One of the posts triggered a thought into my mind. I think for Kiptopeake, you can get by with a regular net by extending it. I had a net with a hollow aluminum handle. I just stuck an old broom stick into the handle to make it longer. I drilled a hole and had a screw that I can detach when I didn't need the length. Hardware stores will carry one of those screws with a handle.

I've been kayak fishing and making some PVC rod holders.

PVC will soften up with heat. You can potentially use the PVC as and extender. It would be good if you can detach for example for transporting easily into a car.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

WoofPack said:


> ccc:
> 
> I'd been contemplating a pier net for a while, but all my friends know I'm superstitious, I know I would jinx myself.
> Jacob



Good to know other fishermen have the same types of superstitions. One of the worst for me was when some wish me good luck or say catch a lot of fish.

I think by being more selective on the days I fish in recent years, I've been more successful.


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

If you click that link, look at the size of those pomps, date 5/2!!


----------



## WoofPack (May 15, 2007)

ccc6588 said:


> Good to know other fishermen have the same types of superstitions. One of the worst for me was when some wish me good luck or say catch a lot of fish.


I consider having a net in tow while working at different spots along the pier is bad luck too. So the bottom line is one of you guys need to be around with your net at the ready when I hook into a big one .

Hmmm... Having an intern while fishing doesn't sound like a bad idea. Maybe have him/her fetch beer, cut bait, help net fish, etc... Too bad my dogs have no opposable thumbs.

Jacob


----------



## bigfred (May 6, 2006)

*Net Extension*

I took a painter's extension handle and drilled a corresponding 1/8 " hole in the hollow end of the net ,clip with a shower hook through both,which I clip to the net when not in use.Meets the need yet is compact when not extended.
bigfred OUT!


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

cobiadude33 said:


> If you click that link, look at the size of those pomps, date 5/2!!


Yes. Sebastian Inlet is a fishermen's paradise. I go there for a week every year.

Virginia pier fishing is childs play compared to this place. The variety and size of good fish there is phenomenal. 10 lb. southern flounders are not uncommon during Nov.-Dec.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

ccc, why do you want everybody to go to Fla? Then it'll be elbow to elbow there, like some places round here. We met at the creek going out to the channel earlier this year. Us, Charlotte and Darren in the black canoe.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> ccc, why do you want everybody to go to Fla? Then it'll be elbow to elbow there, like some places round here. We met at the creek going out to the channel earlier this year. Us, Charlotte and Darren in the black canoe.


Lopez,

I haven't seen you at ESVA since that time. You have been missing out on some great flounder action. The place will be nice through early Nov. for specks, reds and flounder. 

I mention Sebastian Inlet because, I have never seen any place like it with so much great game fish. Everyone who loves saltwater fishing should have the privilege to fish the place.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

One day CCC. Glad to hear your having some good luck with the flatties. Take care , Darren


----------

